# Rapido Announces Their E8



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Rapido has announced they will be producing their version of the EMD E8 locomotive, with both A and B units, and a number of road names.....

Rapido E8


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh good grief.
Just what I need... more temptation.
Fortunately for me, the SP didn't have any.
But Frisco did, and that worries me.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh c’mon LS.....you know you need this.....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah, I do.
But open-wallet-surgery, I don't.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Rapido is giving the brass market, and all the rest of HO, a serious run. Man, that's a loverly rendition.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ordered a few but have no idea when they will be delivered. Web site says they are still in design.
I'm currently putting dcc into a couple of Proto Power E8 UPs


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Trainworld is advertising the early black Amtrak E8 so I guess that's the first one that will come.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I’d say they are at least a year out.....if this hobby teaches us anything these days, it is patience.....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Rapido seems to have poached an athearn guy. I don't own any rapido yet. I now own two sd90mac g2s which I really like. And 1 scale train sd60 operator which Iis good but I miss all the little add ons. Nothing rapido.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Severn said:


> Rapido seems to have poached an athearn guy


What makes you say that?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I read it. And saw it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank God...
They aren't listed in Frisco paint.


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

They look very nice. FWIW, I'm still waiting on an SW-1200 ordered 23+ months ago. I'm getting too old to order that far ahead. BTW: the Black Amtrak Unit is a very limited 500 unit run in conjunction with Amtrak, as their 50th anniversary is coming up May 1, 2021.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

i preordered the 938 A & 938 B so im planning on a year out


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

blackz28 said:


> i preordered the 938 A & 938 B so im planning on a year out


I'm almost sure that I'm going to pass on this run, maybe they will do a PC color scheme the next run.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Are they going to offer them in the atsf paint scheme?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Go to the link in my first post to see what the road names are......


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I went on some photo sites and I'm curious if 4316 was a one of a kind paint scheme. I have not seen any other Amtrak E's in black and I also saw 4316 in silver/red.


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

Gramps said:


> I went on some photo sites and I'm curious if 4316 was a one of a kind paint scheme. I have not seen any other Amtrak E's in black and I also saw 4316 in silver/red.


It was the "rollout" color scheme to publicize the start of Amtrak. I was a Penn Central E8 that was repainted black, with Amtrak highlights instead of the PC scheme. After Amtrak started to standardize their fleet it was renumbered and repainted again to contemporary Amtrak Phase 2 colors.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks. I saw photos of several ex PC units that retained the black paint but no Amtrack markings, just renumbered 318, 319 and 321. I just wondered if any others received the rollout scheme. The only photo I found of 4316 was the pointless arrow phase 1 scheme. It was later renumbered 322.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just read that the Amtrak special 50 year scheme sold out on pre-order in 48 hours......they were only going to make 500.....but now Rapido has extended the order dead-line to Jan. 15, 2021, so if you wanted one, now’s the time.....


----------

